# ID Piranha



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

Recently bought at the lfs. Need help to id this creature.


----------



## Piranha King (Nov 28, 2002)

definately a piranha


----------



## bisk25 (Feb 25, 2006)

RHOM


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

BlackBUBBS said:


> Recently bought at the lfs. Need help to id this creature.


DON'T REALLY KNOW WHAT KIND OF PIRANHA IS THIS... TOO MANY LOOK ALIKE!!


----------



## ANDONI (Jul 11, 2004)

Looks like a Rhomb


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

I would say rhom also.


----------



## Trystan (Jan 2, 2006)

My vote goes rhom as well.

Trystan


----------



## BUBB$ (May 8, 2006)

trystan said:


> My vote goes rhom as well.
> 
> Trystan


I DIDN'T WANT TO FEEL LIKE "I GOT RIPPED OFF" BUYING THIS AT A LOCAL PET SHOP FOR $60.00 AT APPROX. 5 inches.. THANKS YOU GUYS... I FEEL ALOT BETTER NOW..


----------



## kimevans11 (May 10, 2006)

definately a s. niger, will turn solid black when hes much older. ENJOY!!!


----------



## lament configuration (Jun 22, 2003)

louisianapiranha said:


> definately a s. niger, will turn solid black when hes much older. ENJOY!!!










your piranha information source is outdated.


----------



## piranha_guy_dan (Oct 4, 2004)

Paul said:


> definately a s. niger, will turn solid black when hes much older. ENJOY!!!


:laugh: your piranha information source is outdated.
[/quote]








the info is about as outdated as the amount of time it will take this rhom to grow into being SOLID BLACK.

it is technically a S. Niger, but they are now classified as S. Rhombeus


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

ID Complete. S. rhombeus.


> louisianapiranha Posted Yesterday, 10:26 PM
> definately a s. niger, will turn solid black when hes much older. ENJOY!!!


Regarding S. niger. Please read this.


----------

